# direkte Formular-Korrektur



## blondi (7. Jul 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Anwendung die in PHP und Javascript läuft. Die soll nun in eine Webanwendung mit Java geändert werden. 

Meine Formulardaten werden in der neuen Anwendung (JSP) überprüft und ich rufe die JSP solange auf bis die Formulardaten richtig sind. Aber ich möchte dass gleich - bei Eingabe der Daten - die Daten überprüft werden. D.h. wenn ich ein Auswahlfeld habe und die Auswahl getroffen wurde, sollte dementsprechend eine weitere Auswahltabelle angezeigt werden, also abhängig von der 1.ten  Auswahl.

Oder ich habe eine TEXTAREA
Da soll immer mitgezählt werden, wieviele Zeichen ich schon eingegeben habe und bei 256 Zeichen soll Schluss sein.
Unter welchen Stichpunkten muss ich nach Literatur suchen.
Ist JSP und dann Aufruf eines Servlets, das die Daten in die DB schreibt, der überhaupt der richtige Ansatz??

Für Anregungen wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## freez (7. Jul 2011)

Du hast also bereits Javascript aus deiner php datei. Warum nutzt du sie nicht einfach?


----------



## blondi (7. Jul 2011)

Danke erst mal für die Antwort,

aber macht es denn Sinn oder ist es denn "state of the art", dass man jsp und javascript zusammen verwendet.

Und was mach ich wenn ich mir eine Auswahlliste aus der Datenbank erst zusammenstellen muss?
D.h. ich wähle A aus einer Auswahlliste, dann soll aus der Datenabnk die zweite Auswahlliste xxx geholt und angezeigt werden.
wenn ich B auswähle dann soll aus der Datenabnk die Auswahlliste yyy geholt und angezeigt werden.

Das kann ich dann nur mit AJAX machen aber ist das ganze denn sicnnvoll. Gibts nix aus der JavaWelt??
Danke


----------



## ARadauer (7. Jul 2011)

Java ist serverseitig (ausser natürlich applets, aber das ist wirklich nicht state of the art)
also warum nicht javascript, ajax mit jquery, request an den server und zurückgegebenes json weiterverarbeiten... total state of the art und am client ca 5 zeilen code...

also Stichpunkt: jquery


----------



## blondi (7. Jul 2011)

Nochmal ein Nachsatz,
wie ist denn dann die Suche bei Google Instant relisiert? – Vervollständigungen und Ergebnisse werden während der Eingabe angezeigt.

Danke


----------



## ARadauer (7. Jul 2011)

ajax, zb mit jquery


----------



## jwiesmann (7. Jul 2011)

Wenn es nicht unbedingt JSP sein muss, sondern auch JSF, dann guck dir doch mal 
RichFaces Showcase
oder 
PrimeFaces - ShowCase
an.
Gruß


----------



## JanHH (8. Jul 2011)

Genau, sowas ist mit JSF und ajax (JSF 2.0 oder JSF 1.2+richfaces) eine absolute Standard-Anwendung. Bei statischen Validierungen ist javascript der richtige Weg, bei dynamischen (wo man erst was aus der Datenbank holen muss) ajax.

Also zu der Frage, ob das "der richtige Weg" ist.. eindeutig "ja". Ist halt nur die Frage ob javascript oder ajax. Und ob Du wirklich mit den guten alten JSPs arbeiten willst oder lieber doch mit JSF (wo sowas, vor allem ajax, WIRKLICH simpel ist).


----------

